# last people on earth



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

The world population vanished except for you and one other person of your choice (living or dead) who would it be and why?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hummmm right off the top of my head I was thinking of some master survivalist but then I came to my senses and picked Kate Beckinsale  And I think we all know why hehe


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine would be Justin Mcbride because he is like my idol (the bull rider)


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Hm... that's a tough one.... I suppose my best friend, cause combined me and her have some pretty good survival skills, and we understand each-other pretty well. She'd be good company and some awesome brains.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter, because she is who I love the most.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, that is so sweet, NubianFan!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My brother inlaw because he is so good with nature that we would survive many years.


----------

